# Snoring



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2015)

My wife complains that I snore a lot especially after riding my bike. Is this a common issue? I suppose it's something to do with heavy/fast breathing which I usually do as I generally ride pacey rides. I tried the sticky nose plasters the other night to help open my nostril, and it definetly helped, so much so that I'm considering wearing them for time trialling! Any thoughts?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2015)

Dehydration? I don't know if you're as bad as I am at not remembering to drink when I'm out. But I associate a blocked up nose with dryness.


----------



## sight-pin (11 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> My wife complains that I snore a lot especially after riding my bike. Is this a common issue? I suppose it's something to do with heavy/fast breathing which I usually do as I generally ride pacey rides. I tried the sticky nose plasters the other night to help open my nostril, and it definetly helped, so much so that I'm considering wearing them for time trialling! Any thoughts?



That's not the best way to get plastered


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2015)

I remember Robbie Fowler used to wear them playing footy, and I spotted one of the vuelta espana riders wearing one in the TT the other day. 
I think I drink enough when I'm out riding, maybe I don't.


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2015)

You could stop riding your bike and take up snooker or darts instead.


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> My wife complains that I snore a lot especially after riding my bike.* Is this a common issue*? I suppose it's something to do with heavy/fast breathing which I usually do as I generally ride pacey rides. I tried the sticky nose plasters the other night to help open my nostril, and it definetly helped, so much so that I'm considering wearing them for time trialling! Any thoughts?


No. She never complains about me snoring.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> No. She never complains about me snoring.


But does she give you biscuits?


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2015)

My wife snores for England when she is fully hydrated.


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But does she give you biscuits?


 You mean you get biscuits.

Seriously: Any sinus problems normally, like polyps or allergies or even the more common overweight aspect which normally causes apneia?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> Seriously: Any sinus problems normally, like polyps or allergies or even the more common overweight aspect which normally causes apneia?


So, are you saying Justin eats too many biscuits?


----------



## albion (11 Sep 2015)

My apnea was so bad the noise would wake me up. I would then sneeze or cough for long periods when cycling making it a chicken or egg scenario.

Mine is a fungi/bacteria related allergy. Reducing house humidity cured it.


----------



## albion (11 Sep 2015)

Salt pipe?


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3900388, member: 259"]I thought it was a load of bollocks, but my doctor is all for them.[/QUOTE]
Hmm, well yes. My doctor was all for some saline spray but what I actually needed was a specialist and some steroid nasal spray. Not to say it's no good but......


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3900401, member: 259"]with the salt from a prehistoric bohemian batcave[/QUOTE]
I think that's the bit that made me cough loudly, that and the 31 quid bit but I suspend my scepticism until I know more, so I agree I'd like feedback. I can report that a Powerbreathe was feckin useless for me but that's a slight tangent.


----------



## Specialeyes (11 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But does she give you biscuits?


@deptfordmarmoset - just checking if this is an Eddo Brandes reference?  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/funny_old_game/3068365.stm


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2015)

gavroche said:


> You could stop riding your bike and take up snooker or darts instead.


Or not worry about it as it doesn't bother me, right!  However the constant punches through the night are a little irritating.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2015)

Specialeyes said:


> @deptfordmarmoset - just checking if this is an Eddo Brandes reference?  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/funny_old_game/3068365.stm


It was, though I've seen so many attributions I no longer knew where it started.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2015)

I'm not overweight, eat and drink fairly healthy and don't smoke. But as I stand here, if I breath in through my nose, my left nostril feels blocked even though I don't have a cold, almost like the nose pipe is squashed, which is why the plaster thing seems to work ok. However they are quite sticky and I don't think I could handle one of those on my conk every night!


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2015)

It's almost like my nose needs a stent......


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> My wife complains that I snore a lot especially after riding my bike.



Stop her riding your bike and with any luck the complaining will stop.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (11 Sep 2015)

Used to snore a hell of a lot. Then got cancer, then changed my diet, went into remission, had two bone marrow transplants and now don't snore at all. 

I would not recommend this course of action... but diet (fruits and veg only i.e only eat what you can find growing in it's natural form + 3 litres of water a day) and loosing weight will probably help.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Sep 2015)

Like I said I'm 74 kg just a tad under 6 ft so not overweight. Maybe it's my bodies way of trying to replenish the oxygen levels which is why it's particularly bad after heavy exercise. And breathing through my nose just doesn't provide enough air, which is why I sleep with my mouth open a lot?


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2015)

OK I got in a 20K walk early evening knowing todays rain makes walking a washout.
Well I got home quite bunged up, and still am a bit now. Whilst 20K is at the very top end of my walk distances it was the wind being the main factor in carrying the irritants to my nose.
It is the same with cycling I bet, a calmer day being better. I see a lot of people wearing smog masks but am sure a fair few doing so know their own allergic reactions.

The snoring may well be compound, household allergies the cause, but cycling the starters. If it becomes a factor try en extreme clean the day of the ride, clean sheets, a room steam clean etc. They can all play an added factor, often a minor one. I now notice minor factors, after having solved my extreme major one.

In mentioning salt, Im tempted to try a saline flush before a walk. It could be very useful when I start cycling again.


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2015)

See an ENT and get your septum and nasal passages checked. Could be a deviation or polyps for example

Go private if you can, long waits for elective ENT treatment

I had a deviated septum sorted about 20 years ago, can now breathe through both sides of my nose and hear in both ears


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2015)

I went private Vickster, and quicky got some nose cartilage removed. Looking back, I saw the diagnosis and resulting operation as being similar to what goes on at a car garage. Namely they diagnose in the shortest possible time in order to create industry income.

It did not let me breath through my nose, but interesting now that I solved it myself, on a good day breathing is better through my left nostril, the operation area. On a worse day, like today, it is the operated area that swells up, making my right nostril the perfect one.

Regarding sinuses, there is data on the web that suggests 93% of cases are fungi based, that being that, anyone with sinus problems has a 93% chance of having fungi buildup there. Chicken or egg?


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2015)

My septum was clearly deviated and I had some nasty doses of acute sinusitis. Including needing it drained, the crunch when a needle is pushed through near your ear is a horrific noise!! 

I had the op done on the NHS so no financial incentives


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2015)

Mine was clearly deviated too. Sadly the 'you are allowed one diagnosis' NHS never ever tackled it for my long term asthma/breathing problems.
I had mine done via BUPA

Its funny, being asthmatic, it is if the NHS denies you have sinuses, Sinusitis and Asthma being extremely close in cause.


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2015)

albion said:


> Mine was clearly deviated too. Sadly the 'you are allowed one diagnosis' NHS never ever tackled it for my long term asthma/breathing problems.
> I had mine done via BUPA


As I say I had it done 20 years ago, no problems since beyond normal colds. I have never snored though, nor do I have asthma or any allergies. I do t think the OP said he is asthmatic or allergic either just that he snores and feels bunged up

I'm suggesting to get assessed privately, don't have to do the surgery that way if any is indicated


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2015)

Indeed, but an 'only when cycling' snoring can really only be an allergic reaction.

Mine must be about 20 years too, my ultra snoring more recent.


----------



## Jacqueslemac (12 Sep 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but most snoring isn't in the nose, but in the back of the throat isn't it?

My wife's snoring has got steadily worse over the last couple of years and has now got to the stage she's started to seek medical advice about how to stop it. She has a mouth guard (like the ones boxers use) and it's helped, but just brought the volume down to something I can sleep through (i.e. to where it was about three or four years ago). She's also trying to lose weight, but her GP didn't come up with anything useful (apart from suggesting she loses weight. She's overweight but not so that her neck is restricted or anything).


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2015)

Yes, mucous also clogs it up, from the nose these days for me.
Get too much mucous and you can be in fear of drowning ! For some reason it also affected my right ear, liquid solidifying there so that any movement of the jaw made a very loud ear crunch sound.


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2015)

Just as a matter of interest,having had a relaxing none walking day the nostril with the removed cartilage has now calmed its inflammation leaving it breathing better than my right nostril.

Any thoughts on me fixing my right nostril? I can see some massive pros and massive cons in this matter.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Sep 2015)

Just another observation, I get a really heightened sense of smell after a tough ride, particularly ammonia in shampoo and shower gel in the shower! In fact I can't believe how much the stuff stinks of ammonia.


----------



## sight-pin (13 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Just another observation, I get a really heightened sense of smell after a tough ride, particularly ammonia in shampoo and shower gel in the shower! In fact I can't believe how much the stuff stinks of ammonia.



If i push myself riding, i get a similar sensation but more like a scent of burnt hair...ish. after the ride that is.


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Sep 2015)

Quite a few people wear nose plasters or other nose breathing aids at the TT's ive been too . I breath with my mouth when riding a TT ( i think )


----------



## Justinslow (13 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Quite a few people wear nose plasters or other nose breathing aids at the TT's ive been too . I breath with my mouth when riding a TT ( i think )


I tried wearing one this morning on a team training ride, didn't think it made a huge amount of difference to be honest, as like you my mouth is where the bulk of the air is flowing! However they make a massive difference to my snoring habits


----------



## Crandoggler (13 Sep 2015)

Do you sleep on your back? If you do, that's almost 100% the reason you're snoring. 

I'm the opposite to you, and I snore less after exercise.

As for your blocked nose, it's perfectly normal. You only ever use one nostril at a time to breath through whilst resting.


----------



## Justinslow (13 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Do you sleep on your back? If you do, that's almost 100% the reason you're snoring.
> 
> I'm the opposite to you, and I snore less after exercise.
> 
> As for your blocked nose, it's perfectly normal. You only ever use one nostril at a time to breath through whilst resting.


Yes I do sleep on my back,


----------



## ayceejay (13 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yes I do sleep on my back,


BINGO!


----------



## Justinslow (14 Sep 2015)

ayceejay said:


> BINGO!


What do you win!!

But.......but....... I like sleeping on my back!!


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> What do you win!!
> 
> But.......but....... I like sleeping on my back!!


That's fine, but it's going to cost you in jewellery, flowers, chocolates, shoes, handbags and luxury holidays to keep your wife happy. Otherwise, time to start saving for the divorce


----------



## albion (14 Sep 2015)

One interesting point that might suggest that anyones snoring is more disruptive than just the noise, any increase in coffee need is usually a sign of sleep trouble.


----------

